# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  عبايات

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



























































*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور باريسيا و الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## العالي عالي

عبايات رائعة وجميلة 

مشكورة باريسيا 

تقبلي مروري

----------


## حسان القضاة

موضوع جميل وعبايات مميزه ..

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*رائع انا بحب العبايات مشكوره يا بروسه*

----------


## sam7jon

مشكوره , 
جيبي اشي للشباب  كله للصبايا,جيبي ساعات انا بموت فيهم 
مستني ماشي

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكور باريسيا و الله يعطيكي العافية


*الله يعافيك ويسعدك 
منورني يارودي*

----------


## باريسيا

> عبايات رائعة وجميلة 
> 
> مشكورة باريسيا 
> 
> تقبلي مروري


*الاجمل طلتك ياعيني 
اهلا وسهلا فيك ياالعالي*

----------


## باريسيا

> موضوع جميل وعبايات مميزه ..
> 
> بانتظار جديدك


*ياهلا بالاداره 
هل اصدق عيناي حسان عندنا 
يامرحبا يامرحبا 
ابن القضاة نور عندنا 

يامية اهلا وسهلا بحسون 
يافحتي بمرورك*

----------


## باريسيا

> *رائع انا بحب العبايات مشكوره يا بروسه*


*
يانونى ياعمور
اهلا وسهلا فيك*

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكوره , 
> جيبي اشي للشباب  كله للصبايا,جيبي ساعات انا بموت فيهم 
> مستني ماشي


*مليون طلب متل طلبك 
من اعيوني التنتين 
هلاء فيني احط بقسم ادم*

----------


## sam7jon

مشكوره يا ورده

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بدكو الصيحيح العبايات انيقه كثير 
بس والله و البنات حلوين كمان  :Db465236ff:  
شكرا بربوسه

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكوره يا ورده


*تسلم ياعيني*

----------


## باريسيا

> بدكو الصيحيح العبايات انيقه كثير 
> بس والله و البنات حلوين كمان  
> شكرا بربوسه


*العفو حمود 
اهلا وسهلا فيك 
العبايه بتحلي البشعه قد ماهم حلوين*

----------


## دلع

شكرا باريسيا على كل مواضيعك المميزه في القسم الله لا يحرمنا منك

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا على كل مواضيعك المميزه في القسم الله لا يحرمنا منك


*تسلميلي يادلع 
واهلا وسهلا*

----------


## حلم حياتي

*شكرا علة هالعبايات الحلوة وبانتظار الجديد دوما*

----------


## باريسيا

*ان شاءالله 
مرسي حبوبه على مرورك وطلتك حبوبه*

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا لكي يا بارسيا

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا لكي يا بارسيا


*اهلا وسهلا بشروف 
شرفتني بردك وطلتك*

----------


## ashrafwater

لا شكر علي واجب  هذا من واجبنا مع اننا قد فقدناك بعض الوقت 
 تحياتي

----------


## باريسيا

> لا شكر علي واجب  هذا من واجبنا مع اننا قد فقدناك بعض الوقت 
>  تحياتي


* شو قصتكم الكل بيحكيلي نفس الحكي ماانا كنت موجوده 
صحيح قصرة بالمواضيع بس موجوده 
تسلملي شروفه على طلتك وردودك*

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

شكراً
كتييييييييييييير حلوين يا (ما بعرف شو دلعك)
يا باريسيا

----------


## آلجوري

نعوووووووووووووومين يعطيك العافية  :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

> شكراً
> كتييييييييييييير حلوين يا (ما بعرف شو دلعك)
> يا باريسيا


*هههههههههه بوسبس ؛ بروسه متل مابينادوني هون براحتك 

العفو 
الشكر الك على هل الطله الحلوه*

----------


## باريسيا

> نعوووووووووووووومين يعطيك العافية


*الله يعافيكي ياقلبي 
منورتيني ياعسل*

----------

